# Kempo Practitioners and Attitude.



## Cryozombie (May 4, 2003)

I have a question, but before I ask it, it really is a QUESTION, I am NOT trying to bag anybody, or any style, or anything... I realllllly want to know if this is pervasive in Kempo or just one guy... 

I went into a Kempo School in the Chicago Suburbs recently, and the instructor came up and asked if he could help me.  I told him I was just checking out schools in the area, and could he give me some information.  He asked if I had studied Martial Arts before, and I told him I had, he asked me what, I told him Hapkido, and Budo Taijutsu.  His response to me was "Well you came here because you obviously want to finnaly learn a Real Martial Art" 

I politely excused myself and left. 

Was this guy just full of himself, or does this attitude typify Kempo?  Does it as a style imply that it is "The Best of the Best?"  I really don't know much about kempo, and before joining Martial Talk, I had always assumed it was a sport oreinted type of Karate, but from what I read on here it is not... and the Kempo people Ive read posts from here seem, well, confident, that they are doing "the right art", but my first and only "real" experiance with it was pretty arrogant and negative...

What do you guys (and Gals) think?


----------



## Kirk (May 4, 2003)

I don't find that kind of attitude solely among kem(n)poists.
I think most study the style that they do study, because they
personally feel it's the best.  

When ppl asks what style I think is the best, I tell them that 
kenpo is the best ... for me.


----------



## RCastillo (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I have a question, but before I ask it, it really is a QUESTION, I am NOT trying to bag anybody, or any style, or anything... I realllllly want to know if this is pervasive in Kempo or just one guy...
> 
> I went into a Kempo School in the Chicago Suburbs recently, and the instructor came up and asked if he could help me.  I told him I was just checking out schools in the area, and could he give me some information.  He asked if I had studied Martial Arts before, and I told him I had, he asked me what, I told him Hapkido, and Budo Taijutsu.  His response to me was "Well you came here because you obviously want to finnaly learn a Real Martial Art"
> ...



You did the right thing in leaving. But they're people like that everywhere.:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (May 5, 2003)

That's a pretty crappy attitude! I think it's usual for people to be proud of their own art, but there's something to be learn from all arts. I've not heard of the second one you mentioned, but certainly Hapkido is very cool, from what I've seen of it.

I wouldn't necessarily have walked out though, you could still learn a lot in a kenpo school...anyway, maybe he was just having a joke?

Ian.


----------



## roryneil (May 5, 2003)

The guy was very disrespectful and you were right to leave. Even if I felt my art was superior I would try to explain the positives of my art and not just an open insult on others.


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 5, 2003)

Never let the words of one represent the opinions of many.


----------



## yilisifu (May 5, 2003)

You did the right thing.  And, no, such an attitude is not typical of kenpo people at all.  It IS typical of people who are anxious to make a buck.


----------



## Ender (May 5, 2003)

I kinda got the same attitude when I went to a San Soo Kung Fu school.....He told me Kenpo was a "ring art" and if I wanted to learn a total self defense art I came to the right place. *shrug...I stayed..watched..I wasn't really impressed.


----------



## Jill666 (May 5, 2003)

If the art you practice and teach is solid, and you have confidence there is no need of bragging or running down another art. IMHFO.


----------



## Sigung86 (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *I kinda got the same attitude when I went to a San Soo Kung Fu school.....He told me Kenpo was a "ring art" and if I wanted to learn a total self defense art I came to the right place. *shrug...I stayed..watched..I wasn't really impressed. *



Too true!  Although, on occasion, we all get together here on Farmer Mountain and laugh at the local Korean Style instructor.  In high school he wore rubber bands around his biceps to make the veins on his forearms stand out. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KEMPO DAVE (May 7, 2003)

sounds like more of poor sense of humor at the wrong time.


----------



## Kirk (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Too true!  Although, on occasion, we all get together here on Farmer Mountain and laugh at the local Korean Style instructor.  In high school he wore rubber bands around his biceps to make the veins on his forearms stand out. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Now THAT is funny!!!!!1 :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Now THAT is funny!!!!!1 :rofl: *



I agree!  Very funny!
:roflmao:


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 7, 2003)

> Never let the words of one represent the opinions of many.



Nuff said.

You would not judge that ALL people from one area are jerks, so don't Judge ALL people from an art are that closed minded and don't understand what the Martial Arts is really about.


----------



## Mikey (May 7, 2003)

There are always going to be some bad apples in a barrel, especially when the barrel is SO big, I myself believe that EPAK is "The" total MA, but that is "my" opinion.
Check out other Kenpo schools and see what it is about.

MD


----------



## jeffkyle (May 7, 2003)

And apples and oranges don't always completely mix.  So if you are an apple go find other apples.  IF you are an orange stick with other oranges.  If you are a tangerine...i am sure there are some other tangerines out there, or at least an apple/orange that looks like a tangerine.


----------



## pineapple head (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I wouldn't necessarily have walked out though, you could still learn a lot in a kenpo school...anyway, maybe he was just having a joke?
> 
> Ian. *



I agree with Ian here , the guy was just having a bit fun , you know, ha ha type of stuff.
Try going back to watch a class im sure youre attitude will change.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _*
> In high school he wore rubber bands around his biceps to make the veins on his forearms stand out. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *



Now Dan, I thought I told you the we shouldn't let Ricardo's secret out that he went to school in St. Louie!


----------



## RCastillo (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Now Dan, I thought I told you the we shouldn't let Ricardo's secret out that he went to school in St. Louie!
> 
> *



Wait a minute, that was Seigs idea!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wait a minute, that was Seigs idea! *



By the way, while I'm thinking about it. Have you picked up the newest edition of Flex? There are some good work out tips to build up your little gardner snakes .


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 7, 2003)

I probably would have done the same thing,walking out I mean.Kenpo/Kempo teachers and students as well have sometimes a superiority complex,because of the systems practicality.I have personally witnessed other instructors blatantly bash other styles,even some of the ones that I have studied (Kali,Judo,Jujutsu).For most Kenpo/Kempo'ists our style is the best on the market today,as I said for us.I have personally studied Shotokan Karate,but felt it's movements to stiff for my liking.So when I was looking for a new style to further my knowledge in the martial arts I went to 3 nearby cities in search of something that I would like.I went in to several schools and sat down to watch the classes,but the only ones that appealed to me,were Kung Fu San Soo,and American Kenpo.These are both "street" types of systems.When I witnessed the potential damage the a Kenpo/Kempo practitioner can do,I knew which one was right for me.Not to mention the Kung Fu San Soo teacher was way to brutal on his students.Eventually his school closed,gee I wonder why??? So I guess I chose the right one.Ultimately people's opinions on which style is best is only that,their opinion.Although some Kenpo/Kempo instructors may be a little egotistical or arrogant,don't let that sway you away from the art itself.Simply look for another school,even if it's a little further than you would like.It will be worth it trust me.

                                                             With honor and respect,
                                                                     KenpoDragon:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 8, 2003)

in all honesty, there are a lot of kenpo guys out there with poor attitudes.  However, there are a lot of martial artists in general out there with poor attitudes.

the guys that say "kenpo's the best" seem to forget that kenpo's the best... for them.  For me, kenpo's the best. I did my research carefully when choosing a martial art.  For my friend Stacy, TSD's the best...for her. Her TSD school is very self defense oriented.  She loves it and makes it work for her.  I visited, and walked out thinking... nice...but not me. I wouldn't train in TSD because I don't feel that it fits me as well as kenpo, and she wouldn't train in kenpo, because she doesn't think it fits her as well as TSD... although she did like the famous technique of "squeezing the peach."  when she heard the name, she laughed her @$$ off, and made me teach it to her.

Different martial arts are for different people, and you have to find the style thats right for you, and most martial artists will tell you so.  There's a few bad apples in every bunch, and unfortunately for kenpo, those guys tend to be some of the more vocal ones.  Most of us aren't like that at all.

-N-


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *... although she did like the famous technique of "squeezing the peach."  when she heard the name, she laughed her @$$ off, and made me teach it to her.
> 
> -N- *




Ummm, were they volunteers?  Or did you hunt the test subjects down?  

Sorry I could not resist



Good points there Nightingale, it almost always is the best art for yourself, or you would not stay. 

:asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *in all honesty, there are a lot of kenpo guys out there with poor attitudes.  However, there are a lot of martial artists in general out there with poor attitudes.
> *



agree


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 13, 2003)

:soapbox: The loyaltees to our particular sysems may come out sounding kind of negative but I challange you to find a guy that says "Those systems sound great, in fact I don't believe in my system very much but I gotta work don't I?"


----------



## D.Cobb (May 17, 2003)

Here in Australia, Kenpo is quite rare. However, most of the practitioners carry their arrogance as if it were a badge of honour.
I know, I was one of them for over 6 years. 
These days I train in Ryukyu Kempo, also a rare style down here. I have never heard my instructor bag any style or system other than to say, "It didn't impress me!".

However, I would just like to point out that arrogance shown by Aussie practitioners of EPAK, is rarely evident amongst the Americans I have met here on the net.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## redfang (May 24, 2003)

The attitude at my school is 'whatever works is fine'. Whether or not that is strict kenpo as such is not so much a factor.  My instructors do have somewhat of a poor opinion of point sparring or kumite (Playing tag is the kindest term that they usually use.). As shootfighting and Kenpo/ jujitsu training is more their focus, MMA type training is emphasized for those that want to do more than just learn technique and form.  This seems to be a common split between kenpo schools in my city.


----------

